# Errore aggiornamento Firefox [RISOLTO]

## Massimog

ciao a tutti...

Oggi ho provato ad aggiornare Firefox ma l'installazione finisce con un errore   :Sad: 

```
* ERROR: www-client/firefox-10.0.3 failed (install phase):

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 6498:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       MOZ_MAKE_FLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-client/firefox-10.0.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-client/firefox-10.0.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-10.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-10.0.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-10.0.3/work/mozilla-esr10'

```

```

emerge --info =www-client/firefox-10.0.3

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Mar 2012 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
emerge -pqv =www-client/firefox-10.0.3

[ebuild     U ] www-client/firefox-10.0.3 [10.0.1-r1] USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify minimal startup-notification webm -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -pgo (-selinux) -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="it -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 
```

Last edited by Massimog on Sat Mar 24, 2012 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409331

----------

## Massimog

 *k01 wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409331

 

grazie, aspetto che lo risolvano per aggiornare di nuovo

----------

## k01

bug risolto, quindi dovresti essere in grado di risolvere anche tu  :Wink: 

----------

## Massimog

appena aggiornato, metto Risolto   :Smile: 

----------

